# Wnep-weather Man



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Anyone see the the weather last night on wnep, the weather man was just complaining, saying "we hav had a long winter, measureable snow started on november 7", making crying noises, maybe they don't realize some of us depend on the snow, if u don't like the weather here in nepa- go the f-to florida:realmad: Because we still hav a lot of stroms on the maps.


----------

